# First dig of 2017.



## hemihampton (Jan 2, 2017)

Was in the 40's Today so me & Tom got out to dig a dump near his house. Not to often I can get out to dig in January. 
Did not find anything special but did find these 2 & a green Saratoga Mineral Water. LEON.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jan 2, 2017)

January -- good on you!  That California Fig Syrup has a very interesting history in court cases you can find on-line.


----------



## TREASUREHUNT (Jan 3, 2017)

Went out digging at the local 1910 to 1940's dump with Leon on Monday. Nothing to great but 3 nice half pint milks & a quart milk and some other stuff. With Temps in the 40s had to get out and do something on my day off.


----------



## TREASUREHUNT (Jan 3, 2017)

hole number 1


----------



## TREASUREHUNT (Jan 3, 2017)

hole number 2


----------



## TREASUREHUNT (Jan 3, 2017)

the dump


----------



## ghostdigger (Jan 3, 2017)

I dont see any Springwater s in the pics?


----------



## iggyworf (Jan 3, 2017)

Nice job Leon but we both know that the cold is coming back here in Michigan.


----------



## botlguy (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks for sharing guys. I've been cooped up in the house for over a week with a very bad cold and it is currently 1 / one degree outside. I'm too old to dig so it's fun to go with you all. I did my digging back in the 1960s in southern California where it was never too cold to dig.
Jim


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 3, 2017)

ghostdigger said:


> I dont see any Springwater s in the pics?





Did you mean Mineral Water? My Green bottle I dug? LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 3, 2017)

It's not showing, Leon.


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 3, 2017)

I know, because I did not post a pic. Does anybody wanta see it? It's kinda plain.LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 3, 2017)

A pic's worth a thousand words.


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 3, 2017)

OK, Here it is. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 3, 2017)

I didn't know they went into the crown-top era.


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 3, 2017)

hhmmm, So you were thinking of some old 1860's Saratoga? Not in a 1920's + dump. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 3, 2017)

Ya never actually know.


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 3, 2017)

Do you got a 1,000 words for that bottle?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 3, 2017)

I could probably get a 100-word description in, albeit not a 1,000-word.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Jan 5, 2017)

Good post Leon and Tom


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 5, 2017)

Forgot, Dug this cool Art Deco looking Detroit Soda Bottle. Hard to get a good pic. LEON.


----------



## sunrunner (Jan 7, 2017)

to cold for me.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Jan 12, 2017)

Leon, those deco sodas are so cool. Makes 20s-30s dumps worth digging.


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 13, 2017)

Yes, I kinda like the Art Deco bottles with there cool odd shapes & designs. LEON.


----------

